# Frog Room- last look



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Well figured I'd post an almost full room picture before the big house move....It'll never look like this again so...










































Enjoy.

S


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow Awesome frog room!!!! Make sure you wear your back brace during the move for all of those, you dont want to end up at the Doctors office with a sore back !! :wink:  :wink:


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

MAN.....................that's a lot of FFs to feed everyday


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry but that room sucks, you should just cut your losses. Hehe. Fricken incredible, I have never seen so many verts in a row like that. And the cleanliness is abundant .

Where are you moving to?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey shawn if you need help with moving the frog room let me know ill work for frogs :wink:


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm gonna miss it!  
 
Looks as good as ever!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks nice. What will it look like at the new place?

-Antone


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

I have got lots of open wall space at my house if you cant squeeze them into your new place !!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Shawn that room looks great too bad ya gotta tear it down.
everything looks amazing and clean

Good luck with moving everything



On another note..... Wuts that red plant in the 3 vert from the right on the top shelf in the first pic ???? 
And can you send me a closeup of it ???



Thanx,


Todd


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

a big nasty begonia.....
:shock: 
and no. :wink: 

S


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ya know wuts funny..... I had a feeling it was a begonia!



Todd


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Shawn,
Very, very impressive. Nice work!

Jordan


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks everyone.

there are a bunch of tanks not seen, and I think there is 35 total or thereabouts.

the new 'proposed' frog room is a separte room off of the new house that acted as the current owners art studio...

cant say for sure but i think it is something like 12x 18 ft.

has 4 windows!! all single pane :? not so good in NH but the house cir. 1900. but it also has a sink!! whoo hoo...havent had one in my basement room so that is exciting. No more lugging everything upstairs and cleaning stuff in the kitchen sink  

heating will be an issue and I need to get an electrician to make sure I can run all that power in there... and I need a subpanel for a backup generator for sure....and some plastic on those windows...

there is a small propane heater that the current owner say works well...but I need some backup source for sure. the heater is electric start...

then there is all the rest that goes into it...flooring, lighting, shelving, ect.

aught to be fun moving in Dec in NewEngland...burr...

what I will do (for fun) is get some pictures of the space empty in the next few weeks...and then update as I start the buildout...once I get closer to closing on Dec 15th. He'll let me work on it now, but I dont want to jump the gun yet. :wink: 

Shawn


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Shawn,

What's your plan of attack on moving day? 


- How far from your old place to your new place?
- How will you transport all 35 Vivs?
- I would think you're not going to be able to get in the new house and get all your shelving up before your moving day, so where/how are going to put all of your vivs in the interim?

Just curious!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm with Lon. If you need somewhere to "hold" some of those thumbs, you just let me know. :wink:


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks fellas
I do have some 'local' help in Maine if needed.

I may end up with a 2 week window for the move, which would be great.
worse case, they sit in my livingroom floor for a while, right.

the vivs and adults are not so much a concern, compared with all the tads and youngster that are less 'tolerant' ...

S


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Shawn,

Beautiful room! You're moving all the way to Maine? Do you expect to still be active in the New England group?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Very orderly for the orderly. :wink: 

If you can do that good this first time, the next will only surely be more outstanding.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Whoa! Trying to catch up on what I've missed lately and just tuned in to this thread. Shawn, your "old" room is amazing..and, I should think, daunting as heck to move. Thanks for all the fascinating pics, and I look forward to following your odyssey (while being glad it's not mine). It'll be a huge improvement to have a close sink, though! How much more difficult did you have to make it by moving in December??!!


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Shawn,

My offer to help still stands but you'll need to give me notice so I can check my calender. I can also help with the new wiring. With an older house there may be other electrical "issues".

EricG.NH


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Bare bones new frog room.

First order of business is finding a propane wall heater that doesnt require electricity in case of power outage.

S




























It is 12x 20 in the main room , with that small hallway that has a slop sink in it to the left of the back wall.

Down side is 4 large windows will cut down on wall space.

I have four 5ft sections of wall to work with plus the table along the back wall.

Should be fun.

House closing is Dec 15th...but I'm going to try and get some bakers racks up sooner and try to bring over all the "dry goods".

S


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice space to work with!!!


Id envision a custom viv for that space right outside the Bathroom ? area.
nice space to keep a Trivitattus viv

definately need to block off those windows so the sun dont beat in on yur vivs



anyways nice frog area to be 




Todd


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, that looks like its gonna be an interesting project...Good Luck!! :shock: 

At least there is a sink right there to use...that will probably save a lot of hassle. 
Too bad it's not connected to the house though.

My offer still stands too :wink: if you need it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

No - but his help lives in Maine. 

s


DanConnor said:


> ... Beautiful room! You're moving all the way to Maine? Do you expect to still be active in the New England group?


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd just fill the window with drywall or brick to free up the space. Who needs to see outside when you have little rainforests all around you 

BTW, what's up with the giant icecream cone?


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

i cant wait to see the new room good luck


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

thats all the current owners stuff...he's an artist....and apparently a fan of large ice cream cones :wink: 

S


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> thats all the current owners stuff...he's an artist....and apparently a fan of large ice cream cones :wink:
> 
> S


Hmmm, one of those kinds of artists......mmmm hmmm......


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Shawn,

Have you thought about making one row of tanks down the center of the room? One row, with tanks facing out on both sides. It leaves the outside walls open. Might help with keeping the tanks together acting like a thermal heat mass while keeping them away from any exterior wall drafts. Just a thought. Also, this will leave the wall open for limited expansion.

Best of luck with the move.

Yuri



sports_doc said:


> Bare bones new frog room.
> 
> It is 12x 20 in the main room , with that small hallway that has a slop sink in it to the left of the back wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice looking space, can't wait to see it full.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Paul E. Wog said:


> I'd just fill the window with drywall or brick to free up the space. Who needs to see outside when you have little rainforests all around you
> 
> BTW, what's up with the giant icecream cone?


I have to disagree...I say put some skylights in, perhaps some diffusing material over the windows and skylights, and cut the artificial lighting down, but then maybee I've just been in my dark little apartment too long :lol:


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Shawn,
Sorry I missed the rest of this thread. It fell off my radar screen.
Here are some thoughts from looking at your pics:

Great size room! It looks bigger then your old space=more frogs.

Assuming this is an above grade addition with three exterior cement block walls, then I think you'll need to give some serious thought to insulating the walls and slab floor. I'd also block off the side windows and keep open the arched one on the end. 

Rewiring things looks easy enough in the room and if thats a little circuit panel on the back then you'll definately need to upgrade that. The home run to the main panel might be a challenge. Is it very far from this room? Do you know how much service you have for the house? With the lighting and the probable AC you'll need, it's likely you'll have something like a nominal 3kW load at times. My quick guess is you'll want to run 8awg for the home run. 

Heating certainly will be the priority and propane sounds like a good idea. Are you looking to have the heating system for the room function automatically both before and after a power outage? Or can you live with turning on a generator manually for powering the room and heating system? The latter is a lot easier then the former. Finding a stand alone propane heater that can be used indoors and doesn't require electricity may be difficult.

I think there's a fair amount of work to get the room where you want for the time you have and the priorities. IMO, I'd initially go with wire shelving, back to back in the center of the room and a generator to power the existing propane heater in the event of an outage. You could also just run a kerosene heater instead of the generator in a pinch. Putting the shelving and tanks temporarily in the middle will free up the walls so you can finish them and wire the room the way you want. The existing circuits are probably enough to run the lighting for now. It looked like one or two 15a circuits in the pic. 

Anyway that's my 2 cents or was it 3,

EricG.NH


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.heatershop.com/propane_space_heaters.html

Eric, I was thinking the 30,000watt unit. Not sure on the blue flame vs red radiant though?

Nice idea to temporarily put the racks in the middle.

I was thinking 13/4 foam insulation panel, furring strips and then I can sheetrock over that to insulate the walls.

The electric panel has me worried. It is a subpanel to to room obviously and I think there is 2 15amp circuits. Good enough for flourescent lighting and some aquarium heaters/ filters, but I would need an upgrade for the AC in the summer.

Perhaps I should ask an electrician to take a look at it before I start moving in?? 

The heater in the room now that you see is propane but requires electricity. I wanted to add another on the opposite side of the room that can run without electricity. The one I posted is vent-free (also a plus as long as those things dont give off any noxious gases) (I would think not since they are OK for living quarters). I believe I have a 200 or 300 gal propane tank for that area also.

I was going to get a backup gas generator also (for the house, but as a just in case...for the frog room). Thinking 8000 running Watts (they are about a grand on Ebay) to be able to keep the hot water tank running, the refrig, some lights, and that one propane room heater in the frog room if needed.

The room will be nice, but it is actually smaller than my 15 x 25 room currently. Nice high ceilings and windows though. Just gotta make it through this winter.... :wink: 

thanks everyone.

S


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> Eric, I was thinking the 30,000watt unit. Not sure on the blue flame vs red radiant though?


The red radiant does use an electric blower. Something to consider.



> Nice idea to temporarily put the racks in the middle.


Yea, it takes some pressure off and gives you more time to build up things the way you want, once!



> I was thinking 13/4 foam insulation panel, furring strips and then I can sheetrock over that to insulate the walls.


Insulation is a must not just for the cost of heating but also because of the mold and mildew. In a room like that with all the water, moisture in the air, and heat, cool walls like that are going to sweat. Think about something for the floor too. 



> The electric panel has me worried. It is a subpanel to to room obviously and I think there is 2 15amp circuits. Good enough for flourescent lighting and some aquarium heaters/ filters, but I would need an upgrade for the AC in the summer.


That's what I thought too.



> Perhaps I should ask an electrician to take a look at it before I start moving in??


I don't see a rush. It'll be accessible with the tanks in the middle. You can calculate your lighting load by adding up the wattage and dividing by 0.8 to cover the losses in the ballasts. I think you're all set for now. I've wired up four subs just like this and bigger and it's not difficult. The biggest part is usually the home run to the main panel. If you go with #8, that'll basically give you two 40amp main circuits. Plenty with room to spare. You could also get away with #10/30amp, but more power is better!! ARRH-ARRH-ARRH  



> The heater in the room now that you see is propane but requires electricity. I wanted to add another on the opposite side of the room that can run without electricity...


I'd include in the plan, ceiling fans to move the air and heat around. Added bonus, they give that tropical look/feel!



> I was going to get a backup gas generator also (for the house, but as a just in case...for the frog room). Thinking 8000 running Watts (they are about a grand on Ebay) to be able to keep the hot water tank running, the refrig, some lights, and that one propane room heater in the frog room if needed.


Generators are nice. I haven't needed one yet, but your area definitely gets the lion's share of weather in southern NH.



> The room will be nice, but it is actually smaller than my 15 x 25 room currently. Nice high ceilings and windows though. Just gotta make it through this winter....


I guess the old room looked smaller with all the tanks. Don't forget to bring some of those spiders along too!!  

Later,
EricG.NH


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

well up and running at least.

Shawn


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Holy crap that's awesome! :shock: Im going to do something like that whenever i get my own house :lol:


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like we need to have another meeting and a froghouse warming party up at your place.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Loosk good... no wooden racks? Looks like a lot of expansion room.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh great, now you'll get to know your neighbors well, peeking through the bay window.

At least you get a little real light, that's a plus.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

no wood this time Kyle...I had to get this done fast.

I am not a real fan of the wire racks, but seems to be working ok...just dont bump into them 

Not much expansion really...the walls are tight and I have a 30, 50, and 28 not is sight...plus all the darn boxes of supplies...I may never unpack.

Neighbors...ha...This is rural NH...not a neighbor in sight.  whooohooo...naked frog watching.

S


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya I have mixed feelings on the wire racks myself. They do work well, but I like my recent wood rack a bit more. I doubt ill make another one like I had intended though, and just keep it half and half.

Also what is the bright red plant in the front tank? Looks like a vein in there...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

a big red begonia in with the yellow belly pums.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

That's a hell of a relief. Lucky lucky.

Not the frogs (because they don't know/ why they look) but light is usually what gains attention. Some neighbors are worse than moths.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, what a set-up! Fantastic job, Shawn.


----------



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

Shawn, Do you have a misting system in there? It looks great!!


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow, Shawn that's a REALLY nice set up you got going! Glad to see and hear all is well and up and running.

Did all your frogs & tads make the move OK?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

stchupa said:


> At least you get a little real light, that's a plus.


Yeah that is going to be great for the frogs and plants.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

<-----jealous


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

DartMan said:


> Wow, Shawn that's a REALLY nice set up you got going! Glad to see and hear all is well and up and running.
> 
> Did all your frogs & tads make the move OK?


Lon
there were very few if any real losses that I would attribute directly to the move...thanks to help from Scott getting everybody moved over in one day, and in their vivs to minimize stress.

The tads all did fine, some froglets in the very early stages suffered some I think from colder temps near the walls...but that has been 'fixed'. 

S


----------



## Frog10 (Oct 18, 2006)

If you have any frogs that you don't need send them my way! Im jealous of your frog room. Its is amazing. Just the right amount of space too.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

*GREASER* said:


> Looks like we need to have another meeting and a froghouse warming party up at your place.


I second that!! :wink: 

Looks good. Kinda reminds me of the old BJ place...


----------

